# Who's B&W is in hibernation?



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

My guy isn't, he was just hatched in August and doesn't seem interested in going under anytime soon


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 11, 2007)

All of mine have been down since August, on a real warm day they will sometimes show themselves.


----------



## olympus (Nov 11, 2007)

Mines has been down for a while now, she resurfaces occasionally.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm not hibernating mine


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, I don't want to hibernate my guy but if nature takes its course I will let him be. How are you going about keeping him from hibernating?


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah it doesnt seem like I could stop my red from hibernating. but i am curious if i could end it early, sometime in january or feb once his/her new enclosure is done being built.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 11, 2007)

All of mine, B/W's and Reds are awake and still eating like pigs. None of mine have ever done what I'd call a true hibernation. Sometimes in January and February they will go down for several weeks but never more than a month.


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 12, 2007)

interesting... 

well I guess I'll see how long this lasts. 

hopefully i'll be able to get the big cage built and then wake him up.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 12, 2007)

Some of mine hibernate up to seven months, some go down in August and dont come out at all until March.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Bobby,
How much weight do they lose, if any, after they hibernate?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Apollo's out like a light. It took him awhile to figure it out, but I dropped the heat and light after he was taking 3 day naps and he's been out since. We just moved is tank from our old house to the new one, and he didn't mind at all. He's still out. Although I miss him, it gives me an excellent chance to build his big enclosure, start my zophoba colony (and discoids if Sammy wasn't down for awhile).


----------



## reptileszz (Nov 13, 2007)

Sadly, Jasper is not even thinking about hibernating as near as I can tell. I think it is simply too hot in the room he is in. Even when I turned off the heating pad at night it is still 80 degrees in there! I have reduced his light cycle too to no avail. I think I will have a mutant on my hands by spring!

Carole


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome Carole, great to see you here!! Welcome to the TeguTalk community!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 13, 2007)

They should not be loosing a bunch of weight, this is not normal during hibernation.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> Yeah, I don't want to hibernate my guy but if nature takes its course I will let him be. How are you going about keeping him from hibernating?


I'm just not changing lighting cycles and the heat if he does hibernate then so be it. I kinda have the same view as you. if it happens or if it doesnt happen i really could care less i just want him to get big quick :lol:


----------



## greentriple (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm doing the same thing as Cowher, except yesterday I had to turn down the head as we had a very warm day. Nov. can be a hot month in SD.


----------



## Mike (Nov 13, 2007)

Mine are\have been.  I still see them out every now and then.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 1, 2007)

I dont have to do anything for my guys... My B&W starts hibernating in August...He just knows when it is time.My Reds on the other hand have to be coasted into it.


----------



## Aranha (Dec 30, 2007)

Hehe after like 2 months of deciding if my little buddy wants to hibernate or not i think its finally made up its mind. Been sleeping burried for 2 days straight now .


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2007)

Yea, this is not the fun part of the year, but I do like the needed rest. It looks like March is still a long ways off.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

Our 9 month old B&W still gets up every day but only for a few hours.

Our big Red gets up for a few hours every 2 to 4 days.

Our Blues get up nearly every day but only for a few hours.


----------

